# best freeride hard tail



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

i was wondering what the best freeride hardtail is (complete), i havnt found much on google. so could you guys help me:thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

A budget would be nice. 

Why not just get the 2009 Kona Five-0 for 600-800 like you wanted and call it a day?


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Why Do You Constantly Post Threads Like This!!!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

I currently run a Mountain Cycle Rumble as my do everything hardtail, and I love it


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

ccspecialized said:


> Why Do You Constantly Post Threads Like This!!!


cuz i like threads like this


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Evil Sovereign...end of story.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Chromag = shred


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

i said complete bikes didnt i?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

sinister ridge..... game set and match 

From my bikes


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> i said complete bikes didnt i?


awful pushy


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm a fan of my Jamis Komodo......


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the fr hardtail market isnt very big so it will be tough to find a complete but on crc they have the ns core that looks nice.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Lunchbox362 said:


> I'm a fan of my Jamis Komodo......


haha, I came in to post the same thing  She's doesn't come with a bunch of top-shelf parts but they do the job until you can afford some upgrades. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> i said complete bikes didnt i?


Nope


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> sinister ridge..... game set and match
> 
> From my bikes


your dog looks like its up to something. id keep an eye on him and your bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sledgehammer


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

b-kul said:


> your dog looks like its up to something. id keep an eye on him and your bike.


lol she loves my bike, she pretty much always sleeps under it and is always sniffing it when its around.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> lol she loves my bike, she pretty much always sleeps under it and is always sniffing it when its around.


lol. in the back of my mind i knew your dog was a girl. is it just me or are dogs always male and cats always female to other people? people see my cat and are like "shes so cute" and im like "erm, its a boy".


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

b-kul said:


> lol. in the back of my mind i knew your dog was a girl. is it just me or are dogs always male and cats always female to other people? people see my cat and are like "shes so cute" and im like "erm, its a boy".


thats the way i think of it most the time as well


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's mine. While not yet a complete bike, it will be soon. 

My Transition Vagrant.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Norco Rampage or Manic? No longer in production as complete bikes since I'd image most people spending over 2k would rather have a lower speced fully. http://www.norco.com/archives/2010/?id=rampage - you could probably still get an older one from a shop.

Again you ask for best and then don't provide a budget. I understand you are about junior high school aged - how much money are your parents willing to lay out? Best overall tends to mean high $$. Are you really buying a bike? I understand doing research but man, there has to be a limit.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

Oatbag said:


> Norco Rampage or Manic? No longer in production as complete bikes since I'd image most people spending over 2k would rather have a lower speced fully. http://www.norco.com/archives/2010/?id=rampage - you could probably still get an older one from a shop.
> 
> Again you ask for best and then don't provide a budget. I understand you are about junior high school aged - how much money are your parents willing to lay out? Best overall tends to mean high $$. Are you really buying a bike? I understand doing research but man, there has to be a limit.


not my parents, im paying for it. my dad was ****ing with my bank acccount and found that i have some money to spend, around 800


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Nope


dont be ignorant bro


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> not my parents, im paying for it. my dad was ****ing with my bank acccount and found that i have some money to spend, around 800


Once again, get the cheaper of the two Kona Five-O from wheelworld.com. For your budget, you won't find anything better.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

eurospek said:


> Once again, get the cheaper of the two Kona Five-O from wheelworld.com. For your budget, you won't find anything better.


i know i want that biitch so bad


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> i know i want that biitch so bad


So buy it with you $800 right now?


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

ya i prolly will but im just "tire kicking" around right now.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> i said complete bikes didnt i?


If you want to be a real man you'll build up from a frame.

-Cove Stiffee or Handjob.
- Transition Trans Am

By FR hardtail are you referring to a dirt jump bike or a hardtail to pedal uphill and ride aggro descents? Because they are entirely different beasts and you need to be very specific about exactly what you plan to do on this bike.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> ya i prolly will but im just "tire kicking" around right now.


Ok dude. I've said it before you you and I'll say it again to you. TEST RIDE. We all have our preferences of what to ride, we will all tell you similar or different things. We will all argue about what really is cooler and which brand is a sellout or crap or whatever. Point being, we're all right and wrong to some degree since we've been doing this a while and have our strong opinions based on our experiences.

So go to your shop. Even if they don't carry the brand you have a hard on for, go and test ride a lot of different bikes. Hardtails, full suspensions, dh bikes, xc bikes, etc. Just do some research on your own for once and base what you buy off of that. At some point we're going to get sick and tired of continually giving you advice on "the best" of anything... Especially if you can't afford it and aren't being in any way realistic. The next step is to be brutally honest with yourself about what and where you're riding. If you can only afford one bike, make sure it can do everything. Don't blow your wad on a dh bike or something so use specific that you hate riding it 90% of the time. Don't worry that it's not ridden by a pro athlete... their wheelsets cost 2x more than you can spend on an entire bike. Just try a lot of things and find what works for you. Period.

Grow up, make decisions for yourself, and stop getting butthurt when people are telling you to build a bike from the frame up. You asked for "the best" freeride hardtail... Well you can't just buy that off the showroom floor and you'll never be able to do it for $800.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

his dudeness said:


> Ok dude. I've said it before you you and I'll say it again to you. TEST RIDE. We all have our preferences of what to ride, we will all tell you similar or different things. We will all argue about what really is cooler and which brand is a sellout or crap or whatever. Point being, we're all right and wrong to some degree since we've been doing this a while and have our strong opinions based on our experiences.
> 
> So go to your shop. Even if they don't carry the brand you have a hard on for, go and test ride a lot of different bikes. Hardtails, full suspensions, dh bikes, xc bikes, etc. Just do some research on your own for once and base what you buy off of that. At some point we're going to get sick and tired of continually giving you advice on "the best" of anything... Especially if you can't afford it and aren't being in any way realistic. The next step is to be brutally honest with yourself about what and where you're riding. If you can only afford one bike, make sure it can do everything. Don't blow your wad on a dh bike or something so use specific that you hate riding it 90% of the time. Don't worry that it's not ridden by a pro athlete... their wheelsets cost 2x more than you can spend on an entire bike. Just try a lot of things and find what works for you. Period.
> 
> Grow up, make decisions for yourself, and stop getting butthurt when people are telling you to build a bike from the frame up. You asked for "the best" freeride hardtail... Well you can't just buy that off the showroom floor and you'll never be able to do it for $800.


APPARENTLY, unlike you we dont have lots of dealerships around here and the ones that do exist only sell treks,cannondales and spesh, so i cant test ride lots of bikes. also if you dont like giving advice dont give it to meut: and I AM 14, i dont have enough money to build up a frame and a freeride hardtail can do everything, thats why i want it. im not dumb i can figure out things on my own.i mean, thankks for your advice and everything but ur not my mom:skep:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> APPARENTLY, unlike you we dont have lots of dealerships around here and the ones that do exist only sell treks,cannondales and spesh, so i cant test ride lots of bikes. also if you dont like giving advice dont give it to meut: and I AM 14, i dont have enough money to build up a frame and a freeride hardtail can do everything, thats why i want it. im not dumb i can figure out things on my own.i mean, thankks for your advice and everything but ur not my mom:skep:


im 16, whats your point, i work my ass off to afford my bikes.... your 14 you can get a job:thumbsup:.


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

dude, you are a loser.ut: ut: ut: ut: ride the bike you have. :thumbsup:


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

shut up you dont know what your talking about, i have a cross county bike and im doing free ride stuff on it and its breaking.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> shut up you dont know what your talking about, i have a cross county bike and im doing free ride stuff on it and its breaking.


then ride smoother


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> then ride smoother


thats no fun:thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> thats no fun:thumbsup:


face palm... if your not smooth how do you expect to ride a hard tail?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> APPARENTLY, unlike you we dont have lots of dealerships around here and the ones that do exist only sell treks,cannondales and spesh, so i cant test ride lots of bikes. also if you dont like giving advice dont give it to meut: and I AM 14, i dont have enough money to build up a frame and a freeride hardtail can do everything, thats why i want it. im not dumb i can figure out things on my own.i mean, thankks for your advice and everything but ur not my mom:skep:


Look. There's nothing wrong with a trek, cannondale, or specialized. They make essentially the same bikes in your price range as giant, kona, scott, etc. If you had done ANY research outside of a forum you would know that. They are called price point bikes, aside from minor differences in geometry and colors they're all pretty much the same. $800 can only get you so far, especially if you're buying something new. If you want your money to go farther get something used. You can essentially get twice the bike for the money you have. If you want something really rad, look for a used fr hardtail that someone is selling, your $800 can get you a much better frame and componentry than if you bought anything new.

I was 14 once too. I had a paper route and I mowed my neighbors lawns for three years to be able to buy the first nice bike I have. But in order to find the best bike that worked for me I went to every shop I could find and rode everything from the cheapest to the most expensive. So before you keep asking "the best of" questions I would advise you to go outside in the real world and test ride bikes to find things that work for you. Then come back with a post like, "whats better? A, B, or C? and then we'll happily chime in.


----------



## wolfman00 (Jun 18, 2008)

haha, this thread is great.

btw, that vagrant is badass.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by his dudeness
Ok dude. I've said it before you you and I'll say it again to you. TEST RIDE. We all have our preferences of what to ride, we will all tell you similar or different things. We will all argue about what really is cooler and which brand is a sellout or crap or whatever. Point being, we're all right and wrong to some degree since we've been doing this a while and have our strong opinions based on our experiences.

So go to your shop. Even if they don't carry the brand you have a hard on for, go and test ride a lot of different bikes. Hardtails, full suspensions, dh bikes, xc bikes, etc. Just do some research on your own for once and base what you buy off of that. At some point we're going to get sick and tired of continually giving you advice on "the best" of anything... Especially if you can't afford it and aren't being in any way realistic. The next step is to be brutally honest with yourself about what and where you're riding. If you can only afford one bike, make sure it can do everything. Don't blow your wad on a dh bike or something so use specific that you hate riding it 90% of the time. Don't worry that it's not ridden by a pro athlete... their wheelsets cost 2x more than you can spend on an entire bike. Just try a lot of things and find what works for you. Period.

Grow up, make decisions for yourself, and stop getting butthurt when people are telling you to build a bike from the frame up. You asked for "the best" freeride hardtail... Well you can't just buy that off the showroom floor and you'll never be able to do it for $800.



doesyourchainhanglow said:


> APPARENTLY, unlike you we dont have lots of dealerships around here and the ones that do exist only sell treks,cannondales and spesh, so i cant test ride lots of bikes. also if you dont like giving advice dont give it to meut: and I AM 14, i dont have enough money to build up a frame and a freeride hardtail can do everything, thats why i want it. im not dumb i can figure out things on my own.i mean, thankks for your advice and everything but ur not my mom:skep:


actually that was great advice. ...and you do a come back like that....not too bright,...just relax and take it in and try to learn. A lot of people been in the same boat as you and made mistakes along the way. Even some guys may be idiots in what they suggest but take it as a grain of salt...bottom line....any time you see a bike shop then test ride it.

secondly I saved up 2500 for a car one summer when I was 14.....I would mow front and back lawns for 5 bucks and that included raking. I would wash and wax cars too....pull weeds...any grubby thing I could do....now days it would be real easy to make 3 to 600 on a weekends


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

if we're giving suggestions on easy ways to make money at your age, then look into reffing soccer games or being a hot stove baseball umpire. ask your parents to loan you the 100 bucks or whatever it is to take the certification classes and you are well on your way to getting a nice bike. ref soccer games during the spring and fall seasons and umpire baseball games during the summer. 

my mom was nice enough to drop me off at the fields and the league would book me 3 or 4 games in a row and boom i had 100 bucks cash on a saturday. do 2 more games sunday, and maybe get one or two during the week...not bad for some really easy work.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Evil Sovereign as stated above.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

andrewschramm said:


> if we're giving suggestions on easy ways to make money at your age, then look into reffing soccer games or being a hot stove baseball umpire. ask your parents to loan you the 100 bucks or whatever it is to take the certification classes and you are well on your way to getting a nice bike. ref soccer games during the spring and fall seasons and umpire baseball games during the summer.
> 
> my mom was nice enough to drop me off at the fields and the league would book me 3 or 4 games in a row and boom i had 100 bucks cash on a saturday. do 2 more games sunday, and maybe get one or two during the week...not bad for some really easy work.


Thats actually a really good idea. when i was 13 i looked into that and realized there is lots of money to be made in reffing/umping kids games. i really wish i had done that now, but as a 13 year old i was too lazy to get the certs...

pretty much any job that requires certs pays better. Im a red cross certified lifeguard so i cannot make minimum wage as a lifeguard because of my certs. i can also give cpr to choking people in resturants too :thumbsup:

i have had my job about a month and finally cashed all my checks. i was suprised at how much i made working 1-2 one and a half hour shifts a week. unfortunately i have to save half of each paycheck, but still, in a month a made enough to realize that in a few more months i could have a really nice used bike


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

ya last winter i shoveled and stuff and made 90 bucks, but i wasnt into bikes then. i was into rc cars, so i spent the money upgrading and fixing those


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

his dudeness said:


> Look. There's nothing wrong with a trek, cannondale, or specialized. They make essentially the same bikes in your price range as giant, kona, scott, etc. If you had done ANY research outside of a forum you would know that. They are called price point bikes, aside from minor differences in geometry and colors they're all pretty much the same. $800 can only get you so far, especially if you're buying something new. If you want your money to go farther get something used. You can essentially get twice the bike for the money you have. If you want something really rad, look for a used fr hardtail that someone is selling, your $800 can get you a much better frame and componentry than if you bought anything new.
> 
> I was 14 once too. I had a paper route and I mowed my neighbors lawns for three years to be able to buy the first nice bike I have. But in order to find the best bike that worked for me I went to every shop I could find and rode everything from the cheapest to the most expensive. So before you keep asking "the best of" questions I would advise you to go outside in the real world and test ride bikes to find things that work for you. Then come back with a post like, "whats better? A, B, or C? and then we'll happily chime in.


your absolutly right about buying used, my cannondale i own now was used; bought for 650 used. but also i live in ct and if you know your geography you would no that ct is the second smallest state in the union so craigslist isnt very big around here because of the fact that there isnt very many people. especially in the bike catagory, mostly the only bikes are shizzy walmart speciales.


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> your absolutly right about buying used, my cannondale i own now was used; bought for 650 used. but also i live in ct and if you know your geography you would no that ct is the second smallest state in the union so craigslist isnt very big around here because of the fact that there isnt very many people. especially in the bike catagory, mostly the only bikes are shizzy walmart speciales.


If YOU knew YOUR geography, you would know that both Rhode Island and Delaware are smaller than Connecticut as far as area is concerned. You would also know that phsyical size has nothing to do with population. Case in point, Connecticut ranks 29th in population.

If you want decent advice on here, you seriously need to lose the sh*tty attitude and start being nicer to people.

Happy trails...


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> ya last winter i shoveled and stuff and made 90 bucks, but i wasnt into bikes then. i was into rc cars, so i spent the money upgrading and fixing those


Sometimes you have to pick the expensive hobby to do if you can't afford to do it all. Maybe sell the rc cars and use that money togo towards your bike?


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Best FR hardtail: not the same thing as "Best FR hardtail I can afford."

I ride a Sinister Ridge, and if it ever breaks (AS IF!) I'll look at a Cromag Stylus. Granted, each of these frames alone costs more than your entire budget.

The best bike for you is one that will do what you want it to do and not break. Look used and don't shy away from bikes like the Konas or Norcos. Both are decent and can be had for a respectable price.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Techfreak said:


> I ride a Sinister Ridge, and if it ever breaks (AS IF!)


lol they are nuke proof


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Evil Sovereign as stated above.


I have a 2010 large frame for sale. $500 bucks if anyone wants it. PM me.

-KT


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

thom9719 said:


> I have a 2010 large frame for sale. $500 bucks if anyone wants it. PM me.
> 
> -KT


Holy *****e!

If I didn't have three bikes already I would be all over that deal!

Can you post some pics?


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*This one and I haven't needed it in a while*

Cortina signature 4130 Chromoly frame with a relaxed head angle to shred going down and short stays to rail um. Hand built in Santa Barbara, Ca by legendary Cortina family.

$450.00 complete bike its yours.


----------



## BMeX (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd recommend buying used like that fine example above, chances are you'll be changing alot of parts either way...it's fun making it yours.

If you insist on new and complete, I'd recommend KHS dirt jumper. Had an 09 DJ50 that felt really good, and is considerably slacker than most DJ's (at 67) for more high speed stability. You'll have enough $ left over to fancy it up.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

his dudeness said:


> Sometimes you have to pick the expensive hobby to do if you can't afford to do it all. Maybe sell the rc cars and use that money togo towards your bike?


hehe watch this video and you will see y i cant sell them( this isnt me but you get the idea):thumbsup:


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

mtnbiker662 said:


> If YOU knew YOUR geography, you would know that both Rhode Island and Delaware are smaller than Connecticut as far as area is concerned. You would also know that phsyical size has nothing to do with population. Case in point, Connecticut ranks 29th in population.
> 
> If you want decent advice on here, you seriously need to lose the sh*tty attitude and start being nicer to people.
> 
> Happy trails...


oh woops your right, sorry if that came off snarky it wasnt ment to


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> face palm... if your not smooth how do you expect to ride a hard tail?


hahaha. so true but dont dismay, i have a feeling the most air this bike will see is a curb drop. then it will be on to the next thing.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

b-kul said:


> hahaha. so true but dont dismay, i have a feeling the most air this bike will see is a curb drop. then it will be on to the next thing.


Like Pokemon cards.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> face palm... if your not smooth how do you expect to ride a hard tail?


If he can't now....he will learn....or there will be a lot of pain haha


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

b-kul said:


> hahaha. so true but dont dismay, i have a feeling the most air this bike will see is a curb drop. then it will be on to the next thing.


dont be a ****** i go way bigger than curbs...thats not even funny:nono:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> dont be a ****** i go way bigger than curbs...thats not even funny:nono:


... wasnt a joke


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Banshee Morphine


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

If you are interested in used stuff and prefer to deal locally, check out the classifieds section on bustedspoke.com

It's a New England MTB forum. Lots of stuff for sale in MA, CT, NH, etc. Keep your eyes peeled and something should pop up.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

santa cruz chameleon.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

RC's are cool, but quite an expensive hobby, $400 on a stock e-maxx! The after market parts can get expensive real quick as well. It's just ironic that you're looking for an HT frame, those rc's have a lot of suspension tuning, monster travel for their scale.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

400 on a stock emaxx! wow I wish I could get 400! for mine. I think one of the servos is stock ???


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

b-kul said:


> hahaha. so true but dont dismay, i have a feeling the most air this bike will see is a curb drop. then it will be on to the next thing.


If I had met liaisons for this sport like you when I started riding I probably would've never gotten on the bike. Instead I would've thought, "wow, mountain bikers are a bunch of d!cks" and moved on. You're part of the reason MTB'ing doesn't get taken seriously and newcomers don't stick around. Quit being an assh0le and go do something productive.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Anyone know anything about intense tazer hardtails?

i got a decent deal on a fairly new old tazer and am just curios how strong they are. they look super sick.

this thread actually helped me a lot. i might start looking for a hardtail...

one like this:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Moosey said:


> Anyone know anything about intense tazer hardtails?
> 
> i got a decent deal on a fairly new old tazer and am just curios how strong they are. they look super sick.
> 
> ...


If your riding back in 1999...


----------



## joyride153 (Oct 26, 2004)

any ideas on a khs dj200, i want to put a 140-150mm fork on it, would it ride weird or good for freeride,?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I second the KHS DJ. Not the blingyest bike but it's fairly light and strong and cheap. I think I paid around $130 for my frame brand new.


----------



## joyride153 (Oct 26, 2004)

NorKal said:


> I second the KHS DJ. Not the blingyest bike but it's fairly light and strong and cheap. I think I paid around $130 for my frame brand new.


i wanted to use it as a freeride/all mountain bike, my ruckus hardtail is to squirly, so it would climb good to?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

joyride153 said:


> i wanted to use it as a freeride/all mountain bike, my ruckus hardtail is to squirly, so it would climb good to?


What do you mean by "to(o) squirly"?

FYI: My DJ300 climbs just fine.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

My votes:
1) Chromag - any of the rides (looking at as my next ht purchase
2) Cove - Stiffee or Sanchez
3) DMR - Trailstar or Ex[alt]


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.nicolai.net/33-1-2MXTB.html

Nicolai freeride hardtail, accepts dual crown forks. Done


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

[dB]Will said:


> If I had met liaisons for this sport like you when I started riding I probably would've never gotten on the bike. Instead I would've thought, "wow, mountain bikers are a bunch of d!cks" and moved on. You're part of the reason MTB'ing doesn't get taken seriously and newcomers don't stick around. Quit being an assh0le and go do something productive.


its sarcasm and the op knows it. id get your meter recalibrated. i also find it funny how under your screen name it says curb hopper. if you actually read the thread youd see i offered some help then made a wise comment about another wise comment that was made. so really the asswhole is you for trying to attack me for no good reason and not offering anything constructive to the op.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Be cool, bro. I don't want any trouble... 

I didn't read the whole thread but that comment stood out as a pretty dickish one, so I felt the need to retort.

Also, maybe YOU should re-read through the thread and see where I posted my "constructive" offering.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just keep your pants on and dont take anything too seriously. should be mtbr rule #1.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

darkzeon said:


> RC's are cool, but quite an expensive hobby, $400 on a stock e-maxx! The after market parts can get expensive real quick as well. It's just ironic that you're looking for an HT frame, those rc's have a lot of suspension tuning, monster travel for their scale.


gotta love it lol, i have a MERV a slash and a wheely king. lovem!


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

b-kul said:


> just keep your pants on and dont take anything too seriously. should be mtbr rule #1.


I'm sure I won't have a hard time keeping my pants on around you. :skep:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

[dB]Will said:


> I'm sure I won't have a hard time keeping my pants on around you. :skep:


you have a pretty good grasp of the english language dont you?


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Loving my Vagrant


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

daway said:


> Loving my Vagrant


:thumbsup:


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

b-kul said:


> you have a pretty good grasp of the english language dont you?


I do indeed. You seem to have a solid understanding of how a play on words works. Internet humor is hard to convey through simple text but I figured you had the mental awareness to catch on to that. Next time I'll make sure to articulate my verbiage in a syntax you can comprehend.

In layman's terms, IT WAS A JOKE.


----------

